# Yamazaki - Single Malt Whisky



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Anyone tried Yamazaki - Single Malt Whisky made by Suntory?



Seems to be $45 for a 750 ml bottle. 200 years ago :icon_smile_big: I worked the the advertising agency that introduced Suntory whisky. Wasn't sure they were still around!


----------



## gnatty8 (Nov 7, 2006)

Haven't tried it, although I've seen it on the shelves, and have been tempted, having read a few articles about the Japanese single malt experience. Looking forward to hearing if any other members have any experience with this..


----------



## cbird (Oct 27, 2006)

I've had both the 12 and 18 (which are the only Japanese single malts currently available in the US). I definitely preferred the 12, which is very smooth and slightly sweet. It is one of the best single malts I've ever had and definitely the most drinkable. All others I've known who have tried it had the same opinion (and also preferred the 12 over the 18). It's so drinkable that I consider it a refreshing drink on a hot day, when served on the rocks.


----------



## robm (Apr 16, 2009)

I've only had the 12 and was also struck by the smoothness...very drinkable indeed. It's quite sweet without becoming sugary, and it has a modest oakiness to it - reminded me quite a bit of Famous Grouse.


----------

